# Padilla Obsidian Robusto Cigar Review - Cocoa and More



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a better than expected beauty of a cigar. I'm not huge on Maduros, but this did the trick. A nice cocoa flavor with some cream and a littl...

Read the full review here: Padilla Obsidian Robusto Cigar Review - Cocoa and More


----------

